# IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist



## lilkayrome (8. Mai 2012)

*IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin seit langem auf der Suche nach einem Buch in dem geschrieben ist wie man programmiert, wie der PC aufgebaut ist, wie er funktioniert etc.,
also eigentlich alles über den PC. Da ich auch etwas im Bereich Informatik studieren will und mich sowieso dafür interessiere, wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir ein gutes Buch empfehlen könnt (mit begründung bitte).

Bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## lilkayrome (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist*

keiner ne ahnung ?


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist*

The Elements of Computing Systems / Nisan & Schocken / www.idc.ac.il/tecs Das soll wohl gut sein.


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist*

Das hier hatte ich damals während meiner Ausbildung in der Berufsschule, war eigl. auch ganz nützlich und nicht wirklich teuer
Klick


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist*

Zum Aufbau eines PCs kann ich dir nicht direkt was empfehlen, aber jenachdem wie Tief du einsteigen willst findest du bestimmt auch auf Websites genug. Zum Programmieren: Welche Sprache?
Solltest du Java nehmen wollen, dann empfehle ich "Java ist auch eine Insel". Das gibts kostenlos als Ebook im Web, und zumindest zum Nachschlagen hat es sich bisher immer ziemlich gut geeignet.


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: IT-Buch über den PC und wie er aufgebaut ist*

Schau dir mal das IT-Handbuch für Fachinformatiker von Kerksen vom Galileo Computing verlag an, habe das mit 13/14 gelesen und es hat mich ein weites stück tiefer in die Materie eingeführt.
Wenn du programmieren lernen willst solltest du dich aber auf eine Sprache festlegen und dann explizit dafür ein Buch kaufen.


----------

